# Klose Pit For Sale Ebay



## dollarbill (Oct 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mobile-BBQ-Pit_W0QQ ... 286.c0.m14



hope this helps someone. db


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Oct 2, 2008)

I would to have a pit like that.  Same seller is selling this.  Check it out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mobile-Kitchen-Trai ... 911.c0.m14


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 2, 2008)

That could be a good one for somebody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 2, 2008)

Well acording to the seller its a Close pit.  Owners of the real thing never misspell Klose!


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 3, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Well acording to the seller its a Close pit.  Owners of the real thing never misspell Klose!



touche'!


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 3, 2008)

It is close to a Klose


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 4, 2008)

It is a Klose. I recognize the silver sticker on the stack. This guys says he "doesn't cook in competitions anymore." If he bought that for competition cooking he is pretty stupid!!! You could cook for 1000 people on that pit! It has 4 rows of shelves so, it is over a 40" tube!!! Great deal for someone who wants to do fairs, or very large cooks. Probably cost over $20 K new. I'd want to look at it before I bought though.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 5, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> It is a Klose. Probably cost over $20 K new. I'd want to look at it before I bought though.



Yep $23,339 is what Mr. Klose's web site says...  

Thats smokin deal at $7500.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 8, 2008)

Funny, i've never seen a Klose with Right Hand doors...meaning doors are on the RHS of the pit standing at the firebox looking forward.  I'd be a little suspicious.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 8, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Funny, i've never seen a Klose with Right Hand doors...meaning doors are on the RHS of the pit standing at the firebox looking forward.  I'd be a little suspicious.



Wow, thats a great observation Bubba.....However he does make "Custom Pits".  Maybe its a left handed pit?


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 8, 2008)

It was built for a Pollock.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> It was built for a Pollock.



Do you mean Jackson, Sydney, or the type of fish?


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 9, 2008)

What's the difference?


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 9, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> What's the difference?



A left handed pit HAS to be opened with your left hand first. If you try to use your right  hand it wont open and could cause a bad burn.  :?:        




just kiddin'


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 9, 2008)

My pit opens on the right. Reason is that 99% of the time I can back it in to the cater site and then when we are done just motor out with out any problems.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 9, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> My pit opens on the right. Reason is that 99% of the time I can back it in to the cater site and then when we are done just motor out with out any problems.



Couldnt you do that with the "left Handed pit" too?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea, I guess. But most of my customers have a 10x10 pad off the driveway with a b-ball hoop on the right (as your looking at the road ) So I just back in, and pull out. Works for me!   Work smarter. Not harder.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 9, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Work smarter. Not harder.


  Amen to that brother!


----------

